# FLAMETHROWERS listed?!?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay, we know that some new info and pics are leaking out of Round 2... Has anyone noticed that at davezdiecast.com or maybe some other site you've been to, there are listings for future releases (September) of Thunderjet Flamethrowers and X-Traction Flamethrowers? I think that's cool no matter what, but does anybody think there's a chance that these will be different from the old grain-of-wheat bulbs that lighted slot cars used to have? In the last couple years, there have been kits available for mounting tiny LED headlights in slot cars which draw much less current than bulbs and if I'm not mistaken, the even stay lit a little while after you stop the car, as the capacitor in the circuit stores current for a short while. The only problem is that it's a pain to solder all those fiddly little pieces together. Wouldn't it be COOOOOOOOL if Round2 did it for us? I don't have my hopes up too high, as I think the manufacturing costs would be WAY higher, but I guess we can dream...

Also, which of the bodies listed are Flamethrower candidates? The AFX Chevelle Stocker was done as a Flamethrower back then, and so was the AFX Camaro that is scheduled to be released, but those are the only ones I can think of offhand...

--rick


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is what I have been told about future releases:

--March of 2006-- 
Bowtie Brigade Rel-1 (Thunderjet) 
Mopar Muscle Mania Rel-1 (X-Traction) 
--April of 2006-- 
Dukes of Hazzards Rel-1 (X-Traction) 
TJ Slot 500 pit kit Deluxe (w/car body) 
X-Traction pit kit deluxe (w/car body) 
--June of 2006-- 
New Thunderjets Rel-1 
New X-Traction Rel-1 
--July of 2006-- 
Charger Challenge HO Scale Race Track 
Dukes of Hazzard HO Scale Race Track 
Mustang Match-up HO Scale Race Track 
--September of 2006-- 
FlameThrowers Rel-1 (Thunderjet) 
FlameThrowers Rel-1 (X-Traction) 
--November of 2006-- 
New Thunderjets Rel-2 
New X- Traction Rel-2 
Dukes Of Hazzard Rel-2 
--December of 2006-- 
Nascar Rel-1 

cordially,
Marty Milligan
PO Box 434, Falling Waters, WV 25419
http://www.milligansisland.com/
http://www.virtualgarage.net/


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Dec 2006 Rel-1 NASCAR...interesting!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hefer said:


> Dec 2006 Rel-1 NASCAR...interesting!


They won't be out for more than a year but worth the wait if they have proper colour schemes.

Does anyone recall if past JL cars of this ilk were referred to as Stock cars or Nascars? I take the use of the word 'Nascar' as a positive sign.


dw


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> The won't be out for more than a year but worth the wait if they have proper colour schemes.
> 
> Does anyone recall if past JL cars of this ilk were referred to as Stock cars or Nascars? I take the use of the word 'Nascar' as a positive sign.
> 
> ...


oh yeah!! can't wait.. i hope they do good job like likelife charger and tyco nascar.. 

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I just hope that the NASCAR "premium" does not bump those cars up to some rediculous price....
To see what I mean, compare "regular" diecast to Nascar diecast...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

what does an LL Nascar cost?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> what does an LL Nascar cost?


the one you gave info on walthers website i bought one LL red #1 dodge charger for 17.98 plus shipping , the average price for any nascar LL is like 20 bucks .. if round2 would sell them at 14.99 each then that's ok with me but hopefully they will look right. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I agree, if the R2 cars look good I'd pay $20.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Anybody know if they will be current NASCAR or like a legends release? Either would be GREAT!


----------

